# Usage of the different Sq&C symbols



## RhushidaK (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello brethren. I am into digital designing as a part of my hobbies. I have designed a pic that I would like to use in different online places. However, I am not yet raised, and am a 2nd degree Freemason. So that would mean I cannot wear the Master Mason Square & Compass.

However, since the symbol is just made of lines, the points of the compass and the square intersect, thus being able to form the Square and Compass of all three degrees at the same time, depending on how one looks at it. My GL (Grand Lodge of India) has no rules on EA or FC wearing the Sq&C.

So can I use such a Sq&C symbol?


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 29, 2016)

I would think most definitely so. I actually found an EA, FC and MM lapel on Amazon before. I think you are a full blown Mason as an EA as you are a 33rd degree SR Mason. You are a brother either way. You have yet to receive full Rs, Ls and Bs but a symbol that reflects your current degree in my opinion would be completely acceptable.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> Hello brethren. I am into digital designing as a part of my hobbies. I have designed a pic that I would like to use in different online places. However, I am not yet raised, and am a 2nd degree Freemason. So that would mean I cannot wear the Master Mason Square & Compass.
> 
> However, since the symbol is just made of lines, the points of the compass and the square intersect, thus being able to form the Square and Compass of all three degrees at the same time, depending on how one looks at it. My GL (Grand Lodge of India) has no rules on EA or FC wearing the Sq&C.
> 
> So can I use such a Sq&C symbol?



I'd there is no rule in your Jurisdiction.... then go for it I say   buy it might upset some Americans


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you brethren. I have posted the same thing on a facebook group, and yes there are indeed upset brethren. So I guess it's better for now to wait until I am raised.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> Thank you brethren. I have posted the same thing on a facebook group, and yes there are indeed upset brethren. So I guess it's better for now to wait until I am raised.


I'm a relatively new MM but here in Kentucky you're not supposed to wear or display the S&C until you are an MM. I think that this is the rule of thumb throughout the U.S.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes in the US(not all states but most id assume), but not in India so screw em if they get mad at you.  If u wanna avoid rocking the boat use the S&C of ur degree

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 30, 2016)

Right on Ripcord, I'd definitely stick with the corresponding degree. I see no harm in that either.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I'd there is no rule in your Jurisdiction.... then go for it I say   buy it might upset some Americans


I can't recall, but your grand lodge displays the S&C one way only and that an EA, FC and MM can wear that same symbol?


----------



## Bloke (Dec 30, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> I can't recall, but your grand lodge displays the S&C one way only and that an EA, FC and MM can wear that same symbol?


Yes, the EA, FC and MM under UGLV all wear what American Jurisdictions (and we if we  were thinking) would describe as the MM Badge...  Not much notice is given outside the lodge to different configurations of the S&C


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2016)

American MMs wear what is considered an EA apron in much of the world, but you don't see those other countries telling them how wrong they are. If your GL says you can wear something, then wear it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 2, 2017)

Brethren, I do believe the answer to this question fall within the old statement, "when in Rome, do as Romans".

If the usage of the Square & Compasses in the "common" positioning is approved for usage by EA-FC-MM in your Grand Jurisdiction, then go for it. We outsiders really have no dog in the hunt. I can tell you that I was always instructed that you better be prepared to prove yourself "on the street" if you plan to wear or display the symbol, and yes it makes sense to be able to do so.

Under the GLoTX many years back, 2007 to be exact, the Grand Master at the time created lapel pins for all Texas Masons to wear his year as they were advancing through their degree work. As I recall this indeed upset a few of the "old guard" briefly, but it made the younger brethren feel more a part of the larger fraternity that previously prohibited/discouraged the symbolism usage by any degree lessor than a Master Mason. I do find it important to note that the Grand Master had these lapel pins created with the Square & Compasses formed in the proper degree positioning for each level, and only those particular pins were approved for wearing. This practice was not continued after 2007. As I recall this was also the same year that the GLoTX voted to allow the conduction of business in any degree (EA-FC-MM), this practice has continued though today.

I have, and did, wear all three of these 2007 lapel pins. This was the time when I joined this great Fraternity. I had the PGM autograph the display of my pins the evening he installed me as Worshipful Master of my mother Lodge a short few years ago.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 3, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> American MMs wear what is considered an EA apron in much of the world, but you don't see those other countries telling them how wrong they are. If your GL says you can wear something, then wear it.


We wear white regardless of degree but EA, FC and MM have specific ways of wearing it. I wonder why the European apron never transferred over to American masonry as that is where our roots hail from. At least my state it does.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 3, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> We wear white regardless of degree but EA, FC and MM have specific ways of wearing it. I wonder why the European apron never transferred over to American masonry as that is where our roots hail from. At least my state it does.



I agree. The European aprons are really beautiful.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I agree. The European aprons are really beautiful.


Agreed! Really nice.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> We wear white regardless of degree but EA, FC and MM have specific ways of wearing it. I wonder why the European apron never transferred over to American masonry as that is where our roots hail from. At least my state it does.


It's a good question...American aprons are obviously cheaper (but we fund our own aprons, so it kinda does not matter..).. I wonder if that was a factor...but, again, a good question and one I've never read an article on...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 3, 2017)

Bloke said:


> It's a good question...American aprons are obviously cheaper (but we fund our own aprons, so it kinda does not matter..).. I wonder if that was a factor...but, again, a good question and one I've never read an article on...


I wonder if it is ritual based? We have an apron presentation which specifies color and then the candidates are instructed how to wear it during each degree.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I wonder if it is ritual based? We have an apron presentation which specifies color and then the candidates are instructed how to wear it during each degree.


I'm a fairly new MM so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but this just occured to me. Do each of the degrees wear the apron different throughout the world or, in other places in the world, do the different degree apron simply have different designs or whatever? This may have been addressed other times on this forum but, if so, I don't recall.


----------



## Elexir (Jan 3, 2017)

https://grailquest.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/dsc_0006.jpg Aprons for the first three degrees of the Swedish rite.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2017)

Elexir said:


> https://grailquest.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/dsc_0006.jpg Aprons for the first three degrees of the Swedish rite.


Nice, thank you.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm a fairly new MM so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but this just occured to me. Do each of the degrees wear the apron different throughout the world or, in other places in the world, do the different degree apron simply have different designs or whatever? This may have been addressed other times on this forum but, if so, I don't recall.



US answer -

In my 3 jurisdictions the EA and MM Brothers wear there aprons the same way.  In each of my 3 jurisdictions the FC Brothers wear their aprons in a slightly different way.

Seeing photos of MM events around the world there are all sorts of variations.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 3, 2017)

Elexir said:


> https://grailquest.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/dsc_0006.jpg Aprons for the first three degrees of the Swedish rite.


Do all MMs have the SQ on the flap?


----------



## Elexir (Jan 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Do all MMs have the SQ on the flap?



No, some have and some dont.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 3, 2017)

is it for WMs and PMs?


----------



## Scoops (Jan 3, 2017)

The description of UGLE aprons can be found in Rule 265 of the Book of Constitutions, available at
http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/book-of-constitutions

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elexir (Jan 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> is it for WMs and PMs?


No.
Its just that the MM aprons have just a standard core design with set symbolism but there are many variations of it.


----------



## Scoops (Jan 3, 2017)

To add, my avatar is that of a MM.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhushidaK (Jan 3, 2017)

Here we have the same design as that of Bro. Scoops' avatar.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 4, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm a fairly new MM so please excuse me if this is a dumb question but this just occured to me. Do each of the degrees wear the apron different throughout the world or, in other places in the world, do the different degree apron simply have different designs or whatever? This may have been addressed other times on this forum but, if so, I don't recall.


We have three distinct ways to wear the apron based on your current degree. I don't think it is an issue to discuss the way the apron is worn because we are seen in public with our apron, especially at public installations.

I don't think you would get in trouble if a profane asked you why you wore your apron differently while attending a dinner prior to a meeting. Oh, it's because I'm an EA isn't going to get you kicked out of the Fraternity.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you think opening in the Third then dropping degrees affects aprons ? We open on the First, and will happily receive EAs and FCs as visitors and a distinct apron helps us make sure they leave when we're moving up into the second or third... we actually had a bunch of visitors come into a FC lodge with an EA... he was pounced upon by a good friend and escorted out. The incident was actually mentioned in one of the Brought to Light Podcasts.. we got a laugh out of it... there was not a PM among them, but even the most experienced of us can make a boo boo... and no obligations were broken because he was gone before any greetings and salutations were made..


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 4, 2017)

In Scottish Lodges the aprons of an EA are plain white, those of a FC have two rosettes, those of a MM three rosettes, forming a triangle. Most MMs buy a 'dress' apron which, in addition to the rosettes, is edged with a wide ribbon in the lodge colours. These colours are chosen by the lodge at the time of its erection (founding) and may even be tartans. Many aprons have the rosette on the flap replaced with a S&C. Past Masters may have the rosettes replaced with 'levels', with a 'Past Master's' emblem on the flap.  The lodge supplies aprons for all office-bearers which have the jewel of their office on the flap.

The aprons of my lodge are edged with royal blue, identical to the edging found on the Grand Lodge aprons of the UGLE.  Our Grand Lodge, Provincial Grand Lodge and District Grand Lodge aprons are edged with 'thistle green' .

Meetings here, with members and visitors from both Scottish lodge and those of our sister jurisdiction, the GL of Newfoundland and Labrador, with their English-style aprons, plus, at Installations in particular,  Delegations from their Grand Lodge and our District Grand Lodge, can be quite 'colourful'!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 4, 2017)

in the States a brothers degree is identified by how the apron is worn.  The flap is a certain way for EAs and then the FC fold theirs in a certain way and then the MM wears it flat.


----------

